# Auto to manual swap



## John7612 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hello i am new on this forum. And my questions are what parts do i need to swap the auto to manual? And do you have any diagrams? Thank you.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## John7612 (Oct 14, 2016)

Engine is from a 98 sentra.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

as far as i know, you would need a different ecu, tranny, wiring, flywheel (since auto uses torque converter) and i think some of the sensors of the auto are different from manual version...

sorry, wasnt able to help much but maybe someone else might be able to explain in greater detail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John7612 (Oct 14, 2016)

carguy101 said:


> as far as i know, you would need a different ecu, tranny, wiring, flywheel (since auto uses torque converter) and i think some of the sensors of the auto are different from manual version...
> 
> sorry, wasnt able to help much but maybe someone else might be able to explain in greater detail
> 
> ...


Thank you

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

i found this: http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/33493-auto-manual-swap-progress.html

might be able to help you more...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonz (Mar 2, 2016)

you need new brake and clutch pedal, manual stick shifter, ECU, axle (not sure if AT axle fit to MT tranny)


----------



## John7612 (Oct 14, 2016)

jonz said:


> you need new brake and clutch pedal, manual stick shifter, ECU, axle (not sure if AT axle fit to MT tranny)


Thank you

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## John7612 (Oct 14, 2016)

jonz said:


> you need new brake and clutch pedal, manual stick shifter, ECU, axle (not sure if AT axle fit to MT tranny)


Im trying to look for parts

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------

